# Door warning light is on but door is closed?



## cruzerrr (Dec 2, 2016)

sorry if this is the wrong place to post this.

i have a couple issues with my Chevrolet cruze, the first of them is being really annoying, i would appreciate any suggestion or help. please bear with me as my knowledge in cars generally is really weak.
1. door warning light is on when all doors are closed and secured. and also it used to beep and turn on the hazard lights when i lock it and it doesn't.
now i have to manually turn off the center light as it detects opened doors. and i need to check if its locked or not when i lock it, sorry for my english, i tried to film this if it could help. this happened after i replaced the headlight lamps if it has anything to do with.
sendvid . com/eh4m4vdy
2. my trunk button doesn't work, the only way to open the trunk is by turning off the car and unlocking it via the remote control.
3. my rear window on 1 side doesn't roll down.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The trunk button is a known weakness in the gen 1 Cruze. It corrodes over time and the only way to open the trunk when this happens is exactly as you describe. The other issues sound like a bad door sensor switch and a failed window motor. Possibly both are good but the power to the door with the windows that doesn't roll down has a broken wire so neither the window motor or the door sensor on that door simply aren't receiving power.


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

Which door foes it say isn't closing, it doesn't flash indicators or beep as to tell you the Cari's not truly locked cause it thinks a doors open, I'd check the clasp to see of its mangled in any way. The trunk button switch itself is bad, I had to replace my myself, it was very easy to do and only cost me about $30, a year later and it still works fine, I have a thread I posted about my process to do so. And I believe obermd covered the window concert you had thoroughly

Sent from my HTCD200LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

OP isn't in the US or Canada so the door indicator doesn't specify which door. Just that one's open.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

obermd said:


> OP isn't in the US or Canada so the door indicator doesn't specify which door. Just that one's open.


Is there a way to force the member's country into the location field that appears on the left? It's really helpful to know what flavor of Cruze we're dealing with.

The underlying assumption is that the poster has a US Cruze, but that's not doing them any favors if it's not.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

ChevyGuy said:


> Is there a way to force the member's country into the location field that appears on the left? It's really helpful to know what flavor of Cruze we're dealing with.
> 
> The underlying assumption is that the poster has a US Cruze, but that's not doing them any favors if it's not.


I'll have to check on this. Moderators have access to the posting IP address and that's how I check when it matters.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

At minimum, if you can make location mandatory for new registrations, that would help. I can understand some people not wanting to get too specific, but country should be board enough.


----------

